# Grafiktreiber Nvidia

## Teufelchen

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vorweg:

Ich bin neu, hier im Forum und in Sachen Gentoo grade mal seit 2Tagen am tüfteln.

Ich hatte bei der Installation Hilfe von meinem Freund.

Falls ich den Tread falsch eröffnet habe, tut es mir Leid, und möchte einen Mod bitten diesen richtig zu verschieben. ^.^

Nun habe ich Probleme wo auch er nicht weiter weiß:

Ich hab eine Nvidia Geforce 6600 als Graka auch den dazugehörigen Treiber für diese Grafikkarte installiert.

Soweit so gut funktioniert er, nur leider hab ich hier irgendwie Stops drin. 

Das System hackt und es tut sich eine ganze Zeit fast garnichts. Beim Hochfahren gibt es Probleme beim wechseln,

bzw. muss ich mehrmals einen Warmstart hinlegen bevor ich auf die grafische Oberfläche komme.

Die Installation wurde ohne Probleme abgeschlossen.

Da ich nicht genau weiß was ihr benötigt, poste ich einfach mal die eingaben im Modul.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen oder habt eine Idee warum ich solche Probleme mit dem Nvidia Treiber habe.

```
 GNU nano 2.2.4          Datei: /etc/X11/xorg.conf                             

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

^G Hilfe     ^O Speichern ^W Wo ist    ^V Seite vor ^U Ausschn. r^T Rechtschr.

^X Beenden   ^R Datei öffn^Y Seite zurü^K Ausschneid^C Cursor    M-| Erste Zeile

```

Wenn ihr noch mehr Information benötigt. Sagt mir bitte wie ich an diese komme, leider hab ich noch nicht mal 

annährend genug Ahnung um ohne Hilfe an diese Informationen zu kommen.

Danke euch schon mal fr die Hilfe.

MfG

Teufelchen

----------

## musv

 *Teufelchen wrote:*   

> Ich hab eine Nvidia Geforce 6600 als Graka auch den dazugehörigen Treiber für diese Grafikkarte installiert.
> 
> Soweit so gut funktioniert er, nur leider hab ich hier irgendwie Stops drin. 
> 
> Das System hackt und es tut sich eine ganze Zeit fast garnichts. Beim Hochfahren gibt es Probleme beim wechseln,
> ...

 

Ok, ich versuch das mal zu interpretieren:

Du startest den X-Server (gdm|kdm|xdm|startx). Meinst du das mit Wechseln?

 *Teufelchen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  ...
> ```
> ...

 

Interessanter wäre die Section gewesen, in der der Grafiktreiber steht. Bei Xorg-1.8 steht das übrigens alles in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/. Bei den vorherigen Versionen wird das entweder über HAL oder in der xorg.conf erledigt. Die Theorie wäre hier nämlich, dass du den nvidia-Treiber überhaupt nicht in die xorg.conf eingetragen hast. Sollte in etwa so aussehen:

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier "irgendeinname"

  Driver "nvidia"

...
```

Um sicher zu gehen, poste mal die vollständige xorg.conf und /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

----------

## CaptainHero

Zur Konfiguration der xorg.conf reicht es mit Nvidia Karte eigentlich aus, ein 

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

(mit root Rechten) laufen zu lassen.

----------

## Teufelchen

Alles klar, sobald ich Feierabend habe und zuHause bin werde ich euch hier die Daten posten.

Mit Wechseln meinte ich vom boot zur grafischen Oberfläche...teilweise hat mein Rechner Probleme bzw. das System eine sogenannte 

"dirv" und die "dirv2" zu laden (bin mir nicht sicher ob es richtig geschrieben ist)...

Näheres heute abend ^.^

----------

## Teufelchen

So ich versuch mal die komplette xorg zu posten:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Thu Apr 22 20:35:23 P$

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "dri2"

    Load           "dbe"

#       Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "NV43 [GeForce 6700 XL]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth    16

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

      Viewport    0 0

        Depth       1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

 EndSubSection

EndSection
```

So das ist alles... ich hoffe ihr habt irgendeine idee...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Huhu Teufelchen, willkommen bei Gentoo :)

Hast du schon das nvidia-Howto gesehen? Also die Einträge in die /etc/make.conf bei VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" gemacht und so?

1. Beim emergen der Treiber gab es auch keine Probleme?

2. Die von dir verwendete Kernelversion ($ uname -r) stimmt auch mit dem Link auf den Kernel überein? ($ ls -l /usr/src/linux)

Ich weiß das die Karte ganz gut unter Linux läuft, allerdings sind vor einer Woche fast Zeitgleich bei zwei Rechnern die (Standard) Lüfter explodiert. :)

Probiere sonst was CaptainHero empfohlen hat, Aber ich hab hier seit dem neuen Xorg eigentlich "nie wieder Hand an die" xorg.conf gelegt.

Wichtig ist halt das der Kernel zur Version passt. Sprich nach jedem Kernelupdate sollte man den nvidia treiber neu emergen. Schau auch in die Xorg-Log Datei, da steht meist warum etwas nicht klappte. Denn es muss nicht der nvidia-Treiber sein wenn Xorg nicht startet, es ist manchmal auch so das einige Module nicht geladen werden können, weil die nicht zu Xorg-Version passen. Meistens muss man sich da nicht drum Kümmern (normalerweise erst recht nicht bei der Erstinstallation).

Ach ja die Xorg.0.log findest du unter: /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## Teufelchen

Danke fürs willkommen  :Smile: 

Das hab ich in der make.conf stehen:

```
Teufelchen jennifer # cat /etc/make.conf | grep VIDEO_CARDS

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"
```

Zu deiner ersten Frage:

Nein es gab keinerlei Probleme... das Problem war halt nur das ständige kurze bzw. lange einfrieren der Grafik...

Und ja wir sind dem Howto gefolgt.. haben alles so gemacht wie es dort steht....

Erstmal funktioniert alles wieder ohne zicken... aber bei einem restart hat er furchtbar gezickt und 

hat dieses "dri2" nicht laden können... 6 mal durfte ich in die make.conf rein und die Raute einfügen und wieder

entfernen bis ich wieder auf die grafische Oberfläche kam... 

*verzweifel*

(da hilft google leider auch nicht mehr weiter :/)

----------

